# old gas in auger????



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

would it be wise to drain my gas thats been in my auger since last year or will it be fine? thanks


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I would drain it and make sure you have Sea Foam in the new gas. This will help in cleaning the carb of any residue without causing plugging in the carb. Also I would suggest if this is a common thing to happen is to use a synthetic two cycle oil such as AmsOil or Optic. Both start better, run cleaner and do not separate as easily when not in use.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Remove the old gas and replace with a premium gas and two-cycle oil mixture as directed, and add in a touch of Sea Foam to clean things up as recommended above.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I agree with nick. Drain it and run some sea foam through it. I works wonders.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

thanks guys, im not familar with sea foam, can it be picked up at any hardware store or walmart or something????


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I use it in my vehicles every so many thousand miles. Gas stations, Walmart, Napa, etc is where you'll find it. Red & White can at 5-7$/pop.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

white and red can that says sea foam right on it, mix it just as you would 2 cycle oil


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Another vote for sea-foam. I have used it in engines that have sat with gas in it for years that turned to gum! It comes right out just fine with sea-foam.


----------



## iceman09 (Jan 13, 2009)

i have had the exact same problem.
we drained the old gas out and then it was running like a charm


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

FYI, never use ethanol in a mower\auger\ect unless you know it will be used up within 30 days, that is when the ethanal\gas starts to break down. Or that is the word on the street, also +1 to Seafoam.


----------

